# Broadcom BCM4311 - problem

## Vibe

Hi,  :Smile: 

I decided to write because I have any idea how to solve my problem.I have Broadcom BCM4311 WiFi card in my notebook so I did the following activities:

-  I compiled kernel with options

```
 

    Bus options (PCI etc.)  -->

       < > PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support  --->

 [*] Networking support  -->

       Wireless -->

         -*- Improved wireless configuration API

         -*- Wireless extensions

         <*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

 Device Drivers --> 

   Network device support --> 

     Wireless LAN

       [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

       <*>   Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)

       [ ]     Broadcom 43xx PCMCIA device support

       [*]     Broadcom 43xx debugging

       < >   Broadcom 43xx-legacy wireless support (mac80211 stack)

       [ ]     Broadcom 43xx-legacy debugging

               Broadcom 43xx-legacy data transfer mode (DMA + PIO) --->*

```

-  installed net-wireless/b43-firmware 

-  installed wicd, wpa_supplicant, wireless-tools, NetworkManager etc.

but my card does not work and does not detect any WiFi

when I typed in console:

```

demesg

```

I receided :

```

[   35.748060] ssb0:0: Missing Free firmware

[   35.857112] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "/*(DEBLOBBED)*/" request failed (err=-22)

[   35.857117] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode13.fw" not found

[   35.857120] b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.

[   70.201091] ssb0:0: Missing Free firmware

[   70.205927] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "/*(DEBLOBBED)*/" request failed (err=-22)

[   70.205932] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode13.fw" not found

[   70.205935] b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.

```

what is the problem? 

I tried to install broadcom-sta but I have this information while instalation:

```

ERROR: net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1 failed:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                            ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *   broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1.ebuild, line  48:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *                     linux-mod.eclass, line 585:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *                    linux-info.eclass, line 905:  Called check_extra_config

 *                    linux-info.eclass, line 799:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/work'

```

in addition when I write/;

```

ifconfig wlan0 up

```

I get in console/;

```

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No file or directory

```

Have you any idea how to solve my problem?I am beginner user Gentoo....

Regards and in advance thank you for help  :Smile: 

----------

## gerdesj

I don't have a Broadcom but from your logs it seems you are possibly missing firmware for it.  Also eix seems to imply that the following might be useful:

```

#emerge -va net-wireless/b43-firmware

```

Cheers

Jon

----------

## cach0rr0

supposedly he has b43-firmware installed (he noted it above, sandwiched between the other stuff  :Wink:  )

I'd be more curious to see more from the build log on broadcom-sta

He included the parts mentioning "incorrect kernel settings", but he didn't post the part above that, which would say what symbols/options/whatever he's missing. 

He has CONFIG_SSB and all that, else b43 wouldn't be available. Which makes me wonder if he has lib80211 enabled, as well, if he has to use WEXT, I think he'll need to emerge net-wireless/iw 

I suppose the next obvious question - if that firmware blob/file exists in /lib/firmware at all, and if not, what the output of equery files b43-firmware shows

----------

## Vibe

thank you very much for answer!I would like to give you more informations:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I'd be more curious to see more from the build log on broadcom-sta
> 
> 

 

```

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1

 * hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...   [ ok ]

 * Package:    net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: matsuu@gentoo.org

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.36-tuxonice-r3-libre/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.36-tuxonice-r3-libre

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   CONFIG_B43:    should not be set. But it is.

 *   CONFIG_SSB:    should not be set. But it is.

 *   CONFIG_LIB80211:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT:    is not set when it should be.

 *   Starting with 2.6.33, it is not possible to set WEXT_PRIV directly. We recommend to set another symbol selecting WEXT_PRIV, for example, PRISM54, IPW2200 and so on. See Bug #248450 comment#98.

 *   CONFIG_MAC80211:    should not be set. But it is.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * ERROR: net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1 failed:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                            ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *   broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1.ebuild, line  48:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *                     linux-mod.eclass, line 585:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *                    linux-info.eclass, line 905:  Called check_extra_config

 *                    linux-info.eclass, line 799:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/work'

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1:

 *   CONFIG_B43:    should not be set. But it is.

 *   CONFIG_SSB:    should not be set. But it is.

 *   CONFIG_LIB80211:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT:    is not set when it should be.

 *   Starting with 2.6.33, it is not possible to set WEXT_PRIV directly. We recommend to set another symbol selecting WEXT_PRIV, for example, PRISM54, IPW2200 and so on. See Bug #248450 comment#98.

 *   CONFIG_MAC80211:    should not be set. But it is.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * ERROR: net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1 failed:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                            ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *   broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1.ebuild, line  48:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *                     linux-mod.eclass, line 585:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *                    linux-info.eclass, line 905:  Called check_extra_config

 *                    linux-info.eclass, line 799:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/work'

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> what the output of equery files b43-firmware shows
> 
> 

 

```

[ Searching for packages matching b43-firmware... ]

* Contents of net-wireless/b43-firmware-4.150.10.5:

/lib

/lib/firmware

/lib/firmware/b43

/lib/firmware/b43/a0g0bsinitvals5.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/a0g0bsinitvals9.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/a0g0initvals5.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/a0g0initvals9.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/a0g1bsinitvals13.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/a0g1bsinitvals5.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/a0g1bsinitvals9.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/a0g1initvals13.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/a0g1initvals5.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/a0g1initvals9.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/b0g0bsinitvals13.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/b0g0bsinitvals5.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/b0g0bsinitvals9.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/b0g0initvals13.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/b0g0initvals5.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/b0g0initvals9.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/lp0bsinitvals13.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/lp0bsinitvals14.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/lp0bsinitvals15.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/lp0initvals13.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/lp0initvals14.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/lp0initvals15.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/n0absinitvals11.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/n0bsinitvals11.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/n0initvals11.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/pcm5.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/ucode11.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/ucode13.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/ucode14.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/ucode15.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/ucode5.fw

/lib/firmware/b43/ucode9.fw

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I think he'll need to emerge net-wireless/iw 
> 
> 

 

I installed  net-wireless/iw 

Regards

----------

## cach0rr0

ok, but what does iw wlan0 scan show?

----------

## Vibe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ok, but what does iw wlan0 scan show?
> 
> 

 

```

command failed: Network is down (-100)

```

regards

----------

## cach0rr0

```

modprobe -v b43

dmesg |tail

ifconfig wlan0 up

iw wlan0 scan

```

would be interesting in seeing the output of the above commands

----------

## Sysa

First of all disable all B4* and SSB:

```
# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

```

enable:

```
CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT

CONFIG_LIB80211

CONFIG_MAC80211

```

after that 

```
emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta
```

PS: show

```
lspci -nn
```

for sure.

----------

## forrestfunk81

There is a Gentoo wiki article for broadcom wlan. The broadcom-sta driver only compiles if the b43 kernel driver is disabled in the kernel configuration. You can find information (including a compatibility list) for the b43 kernel driver here.

Usefull information would be:

```
lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
```

The kernel driver b43 does not work on my laptop and broadcom-sta had bad performance, so i decided to give the new staging kernel driver brcm80211 a try. It works flawlessly for me. It's available since gentoo-sources-2.6.37 or via git.

----------

## Vibe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kod:
> 
> modprobe -v b43
> ...

 

one after the other:

```

FATAL: Module b43 not found.

```

```

[   34.337190] b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.

[   69.682089] ssb0:0: Missing Free firmware

[   69.685761] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "/*(DEBLOBBED)*/" request failed (err=-22)

[   69.685765] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode13.fw" not found

[   69.685769] b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.

[ 1408.696864] stty used greatest stack depth: 5668 bytes left

[ 1411.265884] wget used greatest stack depth: 5496 bytes left

[ 1419.928775] patch used greatest stack depth: 5488 bytes left

[ 1470.226508] cc1 used greatest stack depth: 5288 bytes left

[ 1507.974027] wget used greatest stack depth: 5140 bytes left

```

```

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

```

```

command failed: Network is down (-100)

```

----------

## Vibe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: show
> 
> Kod:
> ...

 

```

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub [8086:2a00] (rev 0c)

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port [8086:2a01] (rev 0c)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82562GT 10/100 Network Connection [8086:10c4] (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 [8086:2834] (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 [8086:2835] (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 [8086:283a] (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller [8086:284b] (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 [8086:283f] (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 [8086:2841] (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 [8086:2847] (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:2830] (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:2831] (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 [8086:2832] (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 [8086:2836] (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge [8086:2448] (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller [8086:2815] (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA IDE Controller [8086:2828] (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Mobility Radeon X1350] [1002:7196]

10:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 02)

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> First of all disable all B4* and SSB:
> 
> Kod:
> ...

 

How to do it?

Regards and thank you very much for help!   :Smile: 

----------

## Vibe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Usefull information would be:
> 
> Kod:
> ...

 

```

10:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 02)

```

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

Don't use wlan0 use eth1 instead. I made this mistake too.

After I used eth1 it works fine.

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## Sysa

 *Vibe wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> First of all disable all B4* and SSB:
> ...

 go to kernel configuration

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

and adjust it.

BTW: if you are using the Broadcom wl driver, your Wi-Fi interface will be eth1

----------

## Vibe

Thanks you for answer. 

Could you explain me where is option  CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT. in kernel configuration?

when I search per / CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT I get this

```

Symbol: WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS [=y]                                                                                        

  │ Type  : boolean                                                                                                        

  │ Prompt: Wireless extensions sysfs files                                                                              

  │   Defined at net/wireless/Kconfig:122                                                                                   

  │   Depends on: NET [=y] && WIRELESS [=y] && WEXT_CORE [=y] && SYSFS [=y]                                               

  │   Location:                                                                                                            

  │     -> Networking support (NET [=y])                                                                                   

  │       -> Wireless (WIRELESS [=y])                                                                                      

  │                                                                                                                         

  │                                                                                                                         

  │ Symbol: WIRELESS_EXT [=n]                                                                                              

  │ Type  : boolean                                                                                                        

  │   Selected by: GELIC_WIRELESS [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && NETDEV_1000 [=y] && WLAN [=y] && GELIC_NET [=n] || PCMCIA_RAYC

```

Second question:Is right that you order me to enable CONFIG_MAC80211 because when I emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta I get in console info:

```

CONFIG_MAC80211:    should not be set. But it is

```

Regards and in advance thank you for help!   :Smile: 

ps. 

```

emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta

```

```

* Last emerge --sync was Sat Feb 12 14:05:01 2011.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1

 * hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Package:    net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: matsuu@gentoo.org

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.36-tuxonice-r3-libre/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.36-tuxonice-r3-libre

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT:    is not set when it should be.

 *   Starting with 2.6.33, it is not possible to set WEXT_PRIV directly. We recommend to set another symbol selecting WEXT_PRIV, for example, PRISM54, IPW2200 and so on. See Bug #248450 comment#98.

 *   CONFIG_MAC80211:    should not be set. But it is.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * ERROR: net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1 failed:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                            ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *   broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1.ebuild, line  48:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *                     linux-mod.eclass, line 585:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *                    linux-info.eclass, line 905:  Called check_extra_config

 *                    linux-info.eclass, line 799:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/work'

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1:

 *   CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT:    is not set when it should be.

 *   Starting with 2.6.33, it is not possible to set WEXT_PRIV directly. We recommend to set another symbol selecting WEXT_PRIV, for example, PRISM54, IPW2200 and so on. See Bug #248450 comment#98.

 *   CONFIG_MAC80211:    should not be set. But it is.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * ERROR: net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1 failed:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                            ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *   broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1.ebuild, line  48:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *                     linux-mod.eclass, line 585:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *                    linux-info.eclass, line 905:  Called check_extra_config

 *                    linux-info.eclass, line 799:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/work'

```

----------

## cach0rr0

not directly accessible through menuconfig. you have to select an option/symbol that selects it (really annoying!). Same deal as WEXT_PRIV that it mentions in the build message

Easiest is to enable "IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)"

for broadcom sta you should:

-under networking support, enable wireless, enable cfg80211 (as a module), enable lib80211 (labeled 'Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers'), disable 'mac80211' (labeled 'Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)')

-under device drivers, network device support, wireless lan, about mid way down you should see the HOSTAP option I noted at the top of my post, enable that, it will select WIRELESS_EXT

that should get your broadcom-sta building and working

----------

## Vibe

Thank you for answer. I did all this activities you ordered and [WOW   :Very Happy:  ] Wicd Network Mangager show my WiFI named UPC020750! But now I have problem to connect to this wiresless network. It uses WPA2-PSK  encryption key so I write my password - unfortunately each time I get information: unsuccessful connection: bad password! What is the problem? On my router is info that it works on channel 7 and WICD shows Channel 6 -whether it can cause some problem? And maybe problem causes bad WPA Supplicant driver - I use wext driver.  

Have you any suggestions what else I can do to connect to my WiFi?

Regards and in advance great thanks for help!   :Smile: 

----------

## dE_logics

Surprisingly I've an identical card - 

0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)

And it all works without the slightest issue. Just emerge nm-applet.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Vibe wrote:*   

>  unfortunately each time I get information: unsuccessful connection: bad password! What is the problem? 

 

what version of dhcpcd are you using, and what version of wpa_supplicant? (sorry if you have already answered this, I just woke up and my eyes do not feel like reading all of that!)

The one thing I will tell you, is often times wicd will tell you 'bad password' when it had absolutely nothing to do with your password. What it should really be saying is "Bad Password? Don't know, but it failed!"

if you check /var/log/ i think there should be logging for wicd; this should give you more information. 

Also, is it possible for you to put your new config on pastebin(.com) and share the link with us? I want to make sure we aren't missing other things, such as the encryption pieces that go along with lib80211.

----------

## Vibe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> what version of dhcpcd are you using, and what version of wpa_supplicant? 
> 
> 

 

I use dhcpcd 5.2.8 and wpa_supplicant 0.7.2-r3.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> if you check /var/log/ i think there should be logging for wicd; this should give you more information.
> 
> 

 

```

18:46:23 :: Connecting to wireless network UPC020750                                                                                                                                                                   18:46:23 :: Putting interface down

18:46:23 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

18:46:23 :: Setting false IP...

18:46:23 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

18:46:23 :: Flushing the routing table...

18:46:23 :: Putting interface up...

18:46:25 :: Generating psk...

18:46:25 :: Attempting to authenticate...

18:47:00 :: wpa_supplicant authentication may have failed.

18:47:00 :: connect result is Failed

18:47:00 :: exiting connection thread

18:47:01 :: Sending connection attempt result bad_pass

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I want to make sure we aren't missing other things, such as the encryption pieces that go along with lib80211.
> 
> 

 

Regards and thank you for help.  :Smile: 

----------

## Vibe

Hi,

  Excuse me that so lately I paste my kernel config but recently I have little free time. My kernel configuration is here http://pastebin.com/uhJMvY9g. I pasted above also fragment my wicd logging informations- if you want more - tell me please what else I have to paste. I still hope that I will enjoy my WiFi in my notebook.  :Smile: 

Regards and in advance great thanks for answer!  :Wink: 

----------

## oquol

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> It uses WPA2-PSK encryption key so I write my password 

 

The problem might be with WPA2-PSK.

Here is part of my wpa_supplicant.conf(WPA2-PSK network):

```

network={

 ssid="mynetwork"

 proto=RSN

 key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

 pairwise=TKIP

 psk="very secret password"

 priority=1

} 

```

What Cipher Type do you use? TKIP or AES?

----------

## oquol

I have another problem with this driver(or with some configs).

I have installed gentoo-sources-2.26.37 and broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38

There are no errors appeared while I was compiling broadcom-sta.

But my card seems not to show itself

```

localhost ~ # ifconfig -a

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:2000 (1.9 KiB)  TX bytes:2000 (1.9 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

Module is loaded:

```
localhost ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            32540  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12711  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           1247  0 

snd_seq_oss            23709  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      4810  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                41526  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4523  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     19609  1 

snd_hda_codec_idt      45049  1 

snd_hda_intel          18904  3 

snd_hda_codec          58452  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5348  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                61989  5 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              16072  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    45618  16 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

fglrx                2623779  128 

wl                   2517407  0 

soundcore               4470  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          6153  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm 
```

sit0 is not what I am looking for:

```
localhost ~ # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -isit0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCGIWMODE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Invalid argument

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Invalid argument

Failed to initiate AP scan.

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

ioctl[SIOCGIWMODE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Invalid argument 
```

What should I do to get eth0(name of my interface witch was working) up and running?

----------

